# Model 3 Screen simulator/explorer !



## khan3 (Nov 25, 2017)

Thought I would post this here in case there were folks waiting for their Model 3 that had not had the opportunity to explore the Model 3 user interface and features.

The plan is to keep the simulator updated with details for each new software release so model 3 owners and enthusiasts can keep up with the pace of development as Tesla goes through this significant growth phase in their products.

Please take a look and give any feedback for any issues or suggestions you have!

http:// model3guru.com / model3-screen-emulator
http://model3guru.com/model3-screen-emulator


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

You'll want to add the settings gear options screens for Lights, Locks, Display etc.


----------



## khan3 (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes. Got the pictures and should include those today!


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

Love my Model 3 and would have loved to play with this while waiting for it. That said, you want to create an accurate experience, so be sure to include a really ****ty browser that barely works.

Edit: just to be clear, I have every confidence that Tesla will improve the browser in a software update. That's one of the most amazing things about this car, it just keeps getting better...


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Very cool, thank you for this!


----------

